# How to properly ventilate a workshop?



## hedeon (27 Jul 2018)

Hi. 

Forgive me for starting the first topic with the question. Have been lurking here for some time. I am just finishing the build of my first workshop. Its construction is very similar to MikeG build "BUILD A SHED MIKE'S WAY, WITHOUT CONCRETE". 
Anyway, I was wondering what is the best way to ventilate workshop? There needs to be some air movement inside, right? How will this impact humidity inside? Condensation on tools? I have walls with a vapour barrier. 
Active? Passive? Recommended size?


----------

